# Amish School Shooting



## Chief (Oct 4, 2006)

This I could've posted in the annoyed thread, but like most of you who know about it know that this is beyond a simple post. It need's it's own thread.

I'm going to relay this as best I can. I ask that when I'm done someone fill this in with more detail or correct any error's I may have made.

Earlier this morning around Lancaster, PA. A man on a mission walk up to an Amish school house. He was carrying a long rifle, pistol, 2x4's, and 2x6's. Upon entering he pulled out his gun and ordered all the boy's to leave the school house. After the boys left he boarded up the all the doors. He had the girls line up in front of the Black Board. The police showed up and a shoot out incurred. The man shot most of the girls before police shot and killed the suspect.

the man had written a suicide letter prior to the shooting. In it he apologized to his family about what he was about to do. He said that he was out for revenge. He was mad, Not just at himself, but more towards the hate he felt towards God.

His family has not, yet been questioned. All that the surrounding local community can do now is comfort the families of the victims. 6 girls are dead 4 are now in critical or serious conditions. 

Later, today there a prayer vigil was held by the local community with music led by Michael W. Smith. It was a tear and heart filled service supported by the local community to help comfort the families of the victims. 

More will be added as it develops. 
May God bless these families in their time of need.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

What has the world come to. For those who don't believe that evil exists, the boogey man walked right into class.


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 4, 2006)

These sick bastards that kill or harm innocent children are the worst bastards on the planet. There is nothing we could do to them that I would consider too evil or inhuman to punish them. Killing them is not enough.


----------



## Erich (Oct 4, 2006)

there was admission when he was 12 years of age that he wanted to molest girls.

you know if kids/guys like this could only go in for therapy, realizing that they indeed have a problem there may be a turn around before something dreadful as this happens. He sure seemed to have his wife fooled with his mask.

another creepy thing is that this is almost a copy-cat type of murder, remember what has happened recently in Colorado ? We've got the same type of weirdo's running around in our community, no school is safe even with the sophisticated survelliance systems even in use today. As easy as it was for this poor guy to walk into an amish community/school and do these things, will it happen again to another Amish spot ?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 4, 2006)

The Colorado shooting was about 30 miles from where I live. That @sshole was actually arrested in my town several months earlier!!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh the irony.

The truly horrific things I read about this just makes me cringe. He shows up with guns, ammo, 2X4s and nails to bar the door, tape and cords to tie the girls up, toilet paper, and K-Y Jelly. This is beyond sickness to me. This is evil incarnate.

There has to be a way to map these f'ers brain patterns or something so that we can lock them up away from society. There is no worse criminal than those who prey on innocent children and no quarter should be shown once a crime is committed.

Not interested? Type in your address, gather your children and lock your doors.

National Sex Offender Registry


----------



## Erich (Oct 4, 2006)

well we can go to the govt as well ........ what about happy boy mr. Foley ?
the guy is a predator

it's all around us guys/gals


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

Sad. But true.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting that predator site Matt. It led me to one for Colorado and discovered there are 3 within a 1/2 mile from my house. According to the site it stated they are not violent, registered and are behaving themselves.


----------



## Erich (Oct 4, 2006)

Joe keep the long bar-ed chain saw sharp though ..........

there are two that the state are trying to find homes for in our area..........crap send them to the desert


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 4, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Thanks for posting that predator site Matt. It led me to one for Colorado and discovered there are 3 within a 1/2 mile from my house. According to the site it stated they are not violent, registered and are behaving themselves.



Damn!! I have been looking for a National Sex Offender Registry in Canada site but I don't think we have one. Anyone know forsure ?? Does Canada have a site like that?

I can't find it if we do.


----------



## Chief (Oct 4, 2006)

I think it's because of the value system and work ethic system we have today that's the problem.

It's getting to easy to make mistakes anymore. People are to lazy and to immature to handle the pressure. We aren't allowed to punish bad behavior. If someone commits the crime they should do the time. False, they're not bad they're just mentally unstable and should be sent to a anger management class. 

B******, If you're commit a crime you should be responsible enough to own up to your crime. If you make a mistake you should be responsible enough to own up to that mistake. 

We're now taught in the mistake's are a way of lifeand should be accepted. That statement is a contradiction. People are prone to make mistakes. It's human nature. I agree with this. However, the word mistake generally means wrong doing, or error. 

We were not created to make mistakes we were created to reflect our creator God. We were young and now we are knowlegable of both good and evil. Listen to that statement. We are knowledgeable of both good and evil. We know what good and evil is. If we know what it is than we should also know th consequences of both good and evil. 

Now that we understand this we should also know what we should do when evil occurs. We must stop it to show others what happens when you do evil. If you do evil you should except the consequences so that later when your faced with that same decision you know what not to do. You now have the experience to know what to do and why. You take that experience and grow stronger. 

We cannot deny the reality. This is not make believe. People live and die because of mistakes. This is the reason we cannot allow it. If you steal you go to jail for a few years. If you commit murder you either go to jail for life or lose your life. Otherwise, it will never stop. 

We must not allow these thing to happen. No more anger management. No more slaps on the wrist for Pedophilia. No more Mental hospitals for though who psychopaths. You do the crime you do the time. Period! No questions asked.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 4, 2006)

of little importance perhaps but i heard heard he shot himself?


----------



## Chief (Oct 4, 2006)

That's escaping the concequences not owning up to them though. No better than running away.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, get this Lanc. He executes all the kids and then shoots himself. Saved the tax payer money, but couldn't he have been so F'ed up that he forgot the sequence and just shot himself first? Investigation is revealing that he was dark with remorse from earlier digressions. So why kill others if he is remorseful? E-V-I-L.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 4, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> Damn!! I have been looking for a National Sex Offender Registry in Canada site but I don't think we have one. Anyone know forsure ?? Does Canada have a site like that?
> 
> I can't find it if we do.


The public in Canada doesn't have access to it. It exists strictly to aid the police. The RCMP supposedly keeps an extensive database, but John Q. Public apparently has no need to know. Helpful, huh? Yeah.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for that site. There are 749 registered sex offenders in Anchorage where I want to move to. Well I dont want to live in Anchorage but you get the drift.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 5, 2006)

This was a horrendous act carried out by a very sick individual. What sickens me even more is that stupid c*nt at Westboro Baptist Church wanted to stage a protest at the funeral for these girls! This is what she said:


> "Those Amish people, everyone is sitting around talking about those poor little girls — blah, blah, blah — they brought the wrath upon themselves," Phelps-Roper said, adding that the Amish "don't serve God, they serve themselves."



WTF?!?!?! This woman _claims _to be a Christian? I have never heard such insensitive, judgemental garbage in my life. Here is the article. By the way, they cancelled the protests if they got an hour spot on talk radio. Freakin' media whores.

FOXNews.com - Anti-Gay Kansas Church Cancels Protests at Funerals for Slain Amish Girls - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 5, 2006)

I heard about that, that group are freaking insane and evil. They preach hate.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep, a bunch of whack jobs.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 5, 2006)

They protested at a funeral here, a bunch of bikers ran them off...


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 5, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> They protested at a funeral here, a bunch of bikers ran them off...




Too bad instead of just running them off they didn't run them down!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep!!! They're a day's drive from here so they were pretty visable around Fort Carson and other parts of Colorado for a while.


----------



## Torch (Oct 5, 2006)

They are called the Patriot Guards, any biker can join. They escort fallen military or whomever so that those ah*les are kept away from the families that are mourning.... The real question is how come animals like the Bailey shooter weren't off the streets,he had a previous record.. But hey I'm sure the ACLU will support his rights over a young girls right to life...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> They protested at a funeral here, a bunch of bikers ran them off...



Aren't these different idiots? I thought that the bikers were running off liberal wacko's who were protesting the war at military funerals. The protestors at the girls are different, right? Please tell me they are different.


----------



## Torch (Oct 5, 2006)

They sound like the same,the protesters are saying that the fallen military personal are being punished for being gay and a bunch of other crap,they deserved to die etc. The Patriot Guard are just volunteer escorts who keep ah*oles away who don't respect the right of families to mourn their loss..


----------



## Chief (Oct 5, 2006)

Guy's let me say this. These people claim to be Christian. That is a bold faced lie. They may think they are, but they're not Christian. Sure it Say's things like this are said in the Bible. But, the reasons it happened in the Bible was under harshly different conditions. Mostly murder mixed in with Worshiping false idles and inter marrying. But, this is a different time period. We worship the same way, but the way the church survives is by changing and adapting to the obstacles God gives us. _Don't know how else to say it._ The Bible is not a letter of war it is a letter of love. If someone dies you help them mourn(THAT'S HUMAN NATURE). You do not tell the family that their deceased member deserved it for the wrong doings in the past.(THAT'S JUST PLAIN EVIL) If this were true we'd all be dead. Judge not lest you be judged. And he Will curse those who curse us. Including people who claim to be among us. Jesus said to beware of false teachers and false witnesses. This is exactly the thing he was talking about.

In my opinion, these people are no better than the religious extremists who burns a representation of whoever criticizes them.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2006)

Good for you Chief.


----------



## Erich (Oct 5, 2006)

the small no-nothing group you sepak of is called a "cult"

they have been going on for centuries, as an alias predotor. Warping the Holy Word is their name of the game, and if not indoctrinated properly a person can be easy prey. something like the "Aryan nation" of sorts actually. The blind leading the blind. have met many different cult members in my years .. . ..... ...


----------



## Chief (Oct 5, 2006)

And the people who join and or run those cults are called Gaytards.


----------



## Crippen (Oct 7, 2006)

As for a Sex offenders register, when my two children were young I used to say to people always look after your children as if you have a sex offender living in your street, because statistically you must have. (Ironic as it seems it turned out we did have one living in the street and he got 5 years).
Now that was about 15 years ago, statistics have increased many many times(and having worked with children for many years, I have seen the increase first hand), so trust me, you dont need to see a register, you will have several living right near you, right now, that sadly is a fact.

As for the freaks who turn up at the funerals, I find it sad to think that so many people live their lives in fear (better known as lack of self confidence) and have to hide behind either religion, cults or societies promising to 'find the better you, inside', because they cant find something more constructive to do with their lives.

when I read about the Amish incident, all I could think about was what it must have been like for those little girls who were not the first one to be shot, knowing what was coming, aged as young as 7 and 8, it doesn't bare thinking about. the poor wee things.
And the Amish people believe that it was 'gods will'.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2006)

"Gods will"? Didn't read that one. But wouldn't surprise me, I guess. His will or not, I don't think that would give me 1 centilla of comfort. Hug your kids EVERYday.


----------



## Crippen (Oct 8, 2006)

I do.

Even hug them in public and watch em squirm when their friends are around   

only joking, I wouldn't do that to them (well not alot anyway )


----------



## Erich (Oct 8, 2006)

why not Crip ? 

who really gives a bloody screw what their friends think, you might find yourself more respected by your kids associates as they may not have any affection let alone public. It's too small of a world knowing full well you could be taken off this planet at anytime.

The Amish are a strange lot actually, and I won't even compare them to that silly cult Baptist or no Baptist church from wherever they seem to reside. The Amish actually have their own way of Biblical interpretation, and although they state their roots are quite German it is not really a German Biblical way of teaching or thought process's. . . . . . my mothers side was and is full on Italien/German.

by the3 way good to see ya back Crippen

E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2006)

Im with Erich on this. You have to cherish the time you have with your children. I know I dont have kids yet, but when me and my wife do have children finally they are going to be my whole world.


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 8, 2006)

It seems that the children he remembered molesting all those years ago, do not remember it themselves. It may simply be that somewhere along the line he believed himself to have done something he did not.

In the meantime perhaps the following will be useful:



> Amish attend killer's funeral to forgive
> 
> 09oct06
> 
> ...



SOURCE


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Im with Erich on this. You have to cherish the time you have with your children. I know I dont have kids yet, but when me and my wife do have children finally they are going to be my whole world.



Believe me Adler, when you have kids you won't be able to help yourself. It's kinda hard to explain and it sounds rather pompous to tell those who do not have kids that they wouldn't understand. But it is the most primal feeling that I have ever experienced. So primal that even self preservation is a low priority. Your kids will be your world. I promise you. And you'll love it.

Right, Crippen?


----------



## Chief (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude, I don't even have a girlfriend yet. Not even sure if I've met her yet. Likewise, I don't have any children yet. I already love them beyond belief and I don't even know them yet.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2006)

she's not around much these days but i can say on Crippen's behalf she loves her children to bits and has given up numerous love interests for them, she has a great relationship with her children and i know they have a great deal of respect for her..............


----------



## mkloby (Oct 10, 2006)

My baby's not even born yet - still a bun in the oven till Jan 13, and he/she is already my favorite in the whole world!


----------



## Maestro (Oct 10, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I know I dont have kids yet, but when me and my wife do have children finally they are going to be my whole world.



Until they reach teenage and start pissing you off by wearing naughty clothes (if it is a girl), start smoking, get some tatoos/piercings, get their first girlfriend/boyfriend and tell you to f*ck off when you ask them to turn down the volume of the music they are listening to. 

Ohhh... Kids... Definately not for me.


----------



## Chief (Oct 11, 2006)

That's why God gave you the back of your hand Maestro.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2006)

Maestro said:


> Until they reach teenage and start pissing you off by wearing naughty clothes (if it is a girl), start smoking, get some tatoos/piercings, get their first girlfriend/boyfriend and tell you to f*ck off when you ask them to turn down the volume of the music they are listening to.
> 
> Ohhh... Kids... Definately not for me.



What you just described was me (except the girl stuff). I started smoking, I have tattoos and piercings and got my first ones as a teenager. Granted I did not tell my parents to **** off though.

I am going to raise my kids on the music that I love which is Heavy Metal so I wont have to ask them turn it down.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 11, 2006)

I cant wait to have kids. Probably when im about 25 or something, so im still fairly young and energetic as they get older and I can join in doing the things they enjoy.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 11, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am going to raise my kids on the music that I love which is Heavy Metal so I wont have to ask them turn it down.



What if they get interrested in Rap and the "Pimp culture" associated to it instead of Heavy Metal ? 



cheddar cheese said:


> I cant wait to have kids. Probably when im about 25 or something, so im still fairly young and energetic as they get older and I can join in doing the things they enjoy.



25 ? That's pretty young for having kids... Well, at least for me. You're not sure if the girl you're with is *the* girl. What if she leaves you after having two childrens, sue for a divorce and take the kids, the house, the car, half of your pension fund (if you have any) and a generous check every months for the kids... Leaving you with a tiny little apartment with almost no money.

"Fathers for Justice" was not created for nothing !


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 12, 2006)

haha, i was watching a show about Britain's youngest Mums and Dads the other night and i haven't laughed that hard in a while, some of them girls truely were stupid, and their mums weren't much better either..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2006)

Maestro said:


> 25 ? That's pretty young for having kids... Well, at least for me. You're not sure if the girl you're with is *the* girl. What if she leaves you after having two childrens, sue for a divorce and take the kids, the house, the car, half of your pension fund (if you have any) and a generous check every months for the kids... Leaving you with a tiny little apartment with almost no money.
> 
> "Fathers for Justice" was not created for nothing !



Yeah but ive been with my girlfriend for 3 years and we see each other once every 6 weeks or so...I'd say thats commitment  I'm pretty sure she's *the* girl, as you put it 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Maestro said:


> What if they get interrested in Rap and the "Pimp culture" associated to it instead of Heavy Metal ?



Aint gonna happen!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Yeah but ive been with my girlfriend for 3 years and we see each other once every 6 weeks or so...I'd say thats commitment  I'm pretty sure she's *the* girl, as you put it 8)



Only seeing someone once every 6 weeks is not a lot! In order to be sure you have to live with them my friend. You do not know there habits. Right now you only know what they want you to see because you dont really spend any time with her.

I was with my wife for 3 years and lived with her for a year engaged before we got married. We have been married now for 3.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 13, 2006)

Like how your wife refuses to put ANYTHING away and just leaves clothes, cups, plates, slippers, shoes, magazines, papers, food and everything else you can think of all over the house so you clean up after her like a maid because the military has ingrained in you the need to field day!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Sometimes I wish my wife was like that! Naw just kidding she keeps me from leaving **** all over the place.


----------

